# DVD-Authoring. Welches Programm?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. April 2005)

Hallo,
mit was für einem Programm realisiert man am besten (schnellsten/einfachsten  ) Dvd´s.
Also auf die DVD sollen arbeiten von unserem Semester. Ich muß also auf jedenfall Verknüpfungen realisieren die Html, Flash und normale Bilder beinhalten. Desweiteren muß das ganze auf Mac und Pc laufenfähig sein.

Bedanke mich schon mal.

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (4. April 2005)

Soll die DVD im StandalonePlayer laufen ? Dann muß alles in Mpeg2 vorliegen.
Aufm Rechner ? Dann kannst Du das Authoring auch mit Html machen und nen Autostart
Verweis auf diese tätigen 

Ich weiss nicht, wie so ne Autostart-Datei bei Mac und Linux aussieht..

mfg chmee


----------

